# One feature future high speed trains MUST have in the US



## GlobalistPotato (May 28, 2011)

A K5LA type horn.

I'm serious. But I am an American, so yeah...

For all the Acela's shortcomings (limited tilt, speeds limited by old infrastructure, etc), I'm really really glad it uses a K5LA horn in comparison to train horns common on some European (especially French) trains.

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

Compared to...

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related <-- I don't know if that's a fouled up horn, but considering that they sound the same in other videos, I figure they're working properly...

I'm just saying. :giggle:

Imagine a train going at 220 mph doing a K5LA salute.


----------



## George Harris (May 29, 2011)

Least of the issues. Can be done or undone at any time.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 29, 2011)

I don't think you have anything to worry about. Looking at the current trend lines I'd say it's getting less and less likely that we'll have any 220MPH trains of any type regardless of whatever horn we might want to put on them. In the last elections the American people spoke up loud and clear for more war and less tax. Improved mass transit doesn't really fit into a drastically shrinking budget dominated by endless war spending.


----------



## rrdude (May 29, 2011)

Yeah GP, really a non-issue. In fact, if new HSR in the USA were to use the "European Horn" it might garner even more attention, as it sounds "new" to many residents.......

People tend to get "used" to certain sounds/conventions, and a different horn would certainly make many take notice.

Not that it matters................


----------



## GlobalistPotato (May 30, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Yeah GP, really a non-issue. In fact, if new HSR in the USA were to use the "European Horn" it might garner even more attention, as it sounds "new" to many residents.......
> 
> People tend to get "used" to certain sounds/conventions, and a different horn would certainly make many take notice.
> 
> Not that it matters................


Yeah, true. I know it's a minor issue in the big picture.

But this is a somewhat humorous thread, and I'm kinda making fun of railfan's tendencies to focus on sentimental things.

But maybe having a "foreign" horn could make some people think "oh no it's the eurocrazies taking over 'merica!" while the "stereotypical liberal" goes "ah it's all european and stuff", or something like that.






Note: Can I say that British Horns sound better than French horns?

Heck, some people might want to see a high speed train with a STEAM WHISTLE!!!


----------



## George Harris (May 30, 2011)

If you are truly desperate to hear one of these things, you can buy one. Not cheap, but you can.

A few weeks back I was looking for the dimensions of these things to find out how high they would be sitting on the roof of a Superlines, as in the Cab Cars used in Push-Pull services. Here is one of the web sites:

www.hornblasters.com/products/details.php?i=nathan-airchime-k5-540-train-horn-kit

Not a suggestion to buy one or a promotion of this company. This is more than one seller of these things.


----------



## DET63 (Jun 21, 2011)

I would say a loud horn wouldn't matter (or even no horn at all), since any HSR would presumably run on dedicated HSR track without grade crossings. However, most likely the trains would run, as the European TGV, etc., trains do, at least part of the time on "conventional" track, where the possibility of crossings would at least have to be considered.


----------



## George Harris (Jun 21, 2011)

DET63 said:


> I would say a loud horn wouldn't matter (or even no horn at all), since any HSR would presumably run on dedicated HSR track without grade crossings. However, most likely the trains would run, as the European TGV, etc., trains do, at least part of the time on "conventional" track, where the possibility of crossings would at least have to be considered.


Not too likely. FRA will have a lot to say about this, and since part of this is from their checkbook, plus the permission to operate, they cannot be ignored.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 21, 2011)

George Harris said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > I would say a loud horn wouldn't matter (or even no horn at all), since any HSR would presumably run on dedicated HSR track without grade crossings. However, most likely the trains would run, as the European TGV, etc., trains do, at least part of the time on "conventional" track, where the possibility of crossings would at least have to be considered.
> ...


Even on HSR track one still needs a horn to warn MOW crews that a train is approaching and to at least try and warn trespassers that they're about to get hit.


----------



## George Harris (Jun 21, 2011)

AlanB said:


> George Harris said:
> 
> 
> > DET63 said:
> ...


This is true. Not saying that they will not need a horn. They will need a horn, and in fact I am fairly sure that it will be legally required, although I do not have the chapter and verse at hand. The general thought is that maintenance will only be done in shut down hours, but we know the saying about the "best laid plans of mice and men." Tresspassers: There will be a quick and severe reaction to trespassers. Something on the order of,

No trespassing

Survivors will be prosecuted


----------



## Ryan (Jun 21, 2011)

Forget HSR, I really need to get one of these for my truck!


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Jun 22, 2011)

I love European HSR... or even medium speed rail,...but their horns do sound like they're squeezing a goose.


----------



## DET63 (Jun 25, 2011)

This reminds me of the two-tone hee-haw sirens often used in Europe (if you believe what you hear in the movies, that is):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TShoT_v8XE


----------

